# Kohler coil issue



## tractorJohn (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi,

The coil in my Craftsman rider is dead. The engine is a Kohler command cv14. I know the proper coil is 1258404. I was wondering if it were possible to use one of these eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices and change out the end to straight instead of the angle. Has anyone tried this before? It looks quite similar just with the different end. And they can be had much cheaper than the one prescribed for my engine. If not, I'm gonna get the right one and get the rider ready to plow.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

First, welcome to the forum.

What I'd do is contact a local Kohler dealer and ask if there is any differences in the coil other than the spark plug connector. Don't have to say where this replacement coil is coming from as it may affect the answer if the dealer thinks there is a possible sale.


----------



## tractorJohn (Sep 18, 2010)

OK, so I was given this tractor by my father in law. He went and got a new one when this one wouldn't start and gave it to me. He told me the coil was bad and had to be replaced. I was pretty much just going off of that information. Anyways, last night I used a multimeter to check the resistance of the coil. 7900 to 18000 is within tolerence, the multimeter read 9000. It turns out the spark plug was under gapped by 0.010". A quick gapping and it fired back up, like what was I waiting for? 

It just reminds me of my highschool computer programming teacher, keep it simple...:lmao:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Glad to hear you got it going again! Hope you come back again and share some photos of your mower in action!


----------



## tractorJohn (Sep 18, 2010)

It looks way dirtier in the photo than I noticed. I took the deck off to do some repairs. One of the bolts that hold the blade pulley on was almost out all the way. Makes for some very poor cutting. So, gonna take care of that and leave it off until spring. I made the tire chains that are on it for about $17. Next is adjust the brake so that the brakes actually work, then get the plow on it. Bring on the snow!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

You saved some money double checking . Usually when i drag a dead tractor home i go over it, check for spark and try firing it up( dump gas in the carb- i clean it later)- then if it doesnt- i check the flywheel for rust and magneto gapping, unhook the magneto ground wire , a known good plug - and try it again- if it doesnt spark then- its a dead coil.


----------



## tractorJohn (Sep 18, 2010)

This is my first lawn tractor since I was a kid. So, yeah I'm in the learning experience area right now. Since last post having gotten the tractor mobile I noticed it didn't have any brakes. Checked the manual online and adjusted the brake spring to about 1 1/2" with the brake engaged. Brakes very well now. Went to a salvage yard today and picked up the steering assembly. Being the gears and just about everything attached to them for $5. Now it steers perfectly. Next step is figuring out how to fit the plow. And eventually a little work on the mowing deck and all will be well.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Usually what happens to the brakes actually involves a chemical reaction called 'corrosion' - being aluminum and using steel pieces inside it/holding it on the trans- they inevitably stick together.

I usually end up taking a brake caliper apart ( hopefully w/o breaking the steel bolts off in the trans) - and set the caliper on a flat hard surface and pound the pins thru it - then i clean the pins, clean the ports ( for the pins) , put a dab of never seize on both the pins and the steel bolts and put it all back together- never have an issue after that .


Shouldnt be too hard setting the plow up - if its a sears type- should bolt right on. All my craftsman decks have needed some repairs ( PO's fault) - im even using an old MTD deck on my one 85 because the original deck is long gone and the spare deck is pretty rotten as well ( that was free) - so ill be modding it to fit with the factory craftsman hardware.


----------

